# De Agostini mitsubishi zero model



## Gyro (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello all,

I've seen mention of this outstanding A6M Zero model on the web:
japanprobe.com/?p=12312&cpage=1
deagostini.jp/zst/

Anyone know how I could start getting the pieces to one? The English website doesn't seem to be of much help: deagostini.co.uk/home

And my Japanese is quite rusty.

Thanks.


----------

